#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Foutje en dan

## schuijn

Gisterenavond was het dan eindelijk zover, en enthousiast aangemeld bij dit forum.
Gauw een berichtje getypt en laten plaatsen maar wel op de verkeerde plek(wat nu?)
Is dit te verhelpen of moet je dit via de operator laten doen?

Alvast bedankt en nu maar hopen dat het de volgende keer wel goed gaat.
PARTY PROJECT LIGHT&MUSIC
Na een feestje zeggen wij altijd JA, bedankt

----------


## moderator

Geen probleem Peter, ik heb je posting over karaoke ff verhuisd naar startersvragen

Wist eigenlijk ook niet waar dat onderwerp naartoe moest, dit leek me het meest passende forum...

Van harte welkom!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

Bijgewerkt door - moderator op 08/09/2002  23:58:55

----------


## schuijn

Namens deze kant bedankt voor het verhelpen van mijn foutjes.
Ik heb inmiddels begrepen dat, voordat je je vraag kunt stellen reeds in het des betreffende ontwerp moet zijn.


Aan het eind van een feestje zeggen wij altijd
JA,bedankt!
Party project light&music

----------

